
White House economic report looks to robotics for growth - hallieatrobohub
https://medium.com/silicon-valley-robotics/white-house-economic-report-looks-to-robotics-for-the-future-429d66a6593#.p5i3dvq81
======
robotlaunch
It's a cautiously positive message - although still stumbles into some
conflation of robotics, automation and computerization ie. conflating job loss
through computerization with robotics.

